# Hero dog saves another dog after being hit



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

This was amazing to me. What an intelligent dog!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That really is amazing. Too bad humans can't be more like dogs.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome vid, these dogs never cease to amaze me


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Amazed me also. I would never have thought a dog would do that.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

That is amazing. I am in awe over this and to think people can treat animals the way that they do. This just goes to show you how dogs do have feelings and how smart they really are.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

That was pretty great...loyalty is a great thing.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That is so awesome. Dogs can truly be amazing. A few years ago my friend lost her pit bull. He charged into a burning house and lost his life saving her parents. One of the smartest sweetest dogs I've met.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

OMG, this was an awesome video! This reinforces why I love me some dogs!!!! I sure hope those two got an excellent home, definately have more heart then most humans.


----------



## AmberS (Aug 22, 2010)

omg. am i the only person that wondered why no one stopped?! if i had hit a dog on the freeway, i would be a mess.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Me too. I always avoid hitting things. The only time I ever hit something it was a squirrel that darted out in front of me and I totally cried. I felt so bad for the poor little thing.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Nowadays I bet they wouldn't have stopped for a human either.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

AmberS said:


> omg. am i the only person that wondered why no one stopped?! if i had hit a dog on the freeway, i would be a mess.


DOGS :clap: HUMANS :flush:

Anyone who spends ANY amount of real time with animals knows that there is more to them than meets the eye, and I'm talking about feelings and emotions here folks. If I had hit an animal, I too, would be out of my head. It's called having compassion. Some have it and some don't, but we all need more of it


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

dogs do for humans and dogs what humans often won't.
and people ask me why I go and spend mos. in the jungles and on the beaches of costa rica,alone with my dogs.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

wow i saw this when it first came out on the news, i didn't know the dog lived (that got hit by the car) thats good to know
do you think they could show the dog get hit any more =X


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

william williamson said:


> dogs do for humans and dogs what humans often won't.
> and people ask me why I go and spend mos. in the jungles and on the beaches of costa rica,alone with my dogs.


The exotic women may also be a factor LOL!!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Dogs are so amazing. " I wish to be half the (man),some day that the dog was that day."


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Saint Francis said:


> The exotic women may also be a factor LOL!!!


I guess I'm onea them weird older guys.
I was wild when I was young,I'd hit the bumper of A truck if it winked at me.
now,at 50,I'm just not as interested in the hunt,chase and score.
yet,they are there,thats for sure.the thing is,gringos are walking 10 dollar bills..like A military town.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Aireal said:


> wow i saw this when it first came out on the news, i didn't know the dog lived (that got hit by the car) thats good to know
> do you think they could show the dog get hit any more =X


It crossed my mind that the dog didn't live either. There was an ummmm puddle where it was laying. I'd like to pretend it did though.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> Dogs are so amazing. " I wish to be half the (man),some day that the dog was that day."


Now that was just to nice! You already are if your thinking like that sweetie!!


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

coppermare said:


> It crossed my mind that the dog didn't live either. There was an ummmm puddle where it was laying. I'd like to pretend it did though.


it could be urine.
I know from my old fightin days that you can literally have the pi$$ knocked out of ya.yep,it's happened to me.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

william williamson said:


> it could be urine.
> I know from my old fightin days that you can literally have the pi$$ knocked out of ya.yep,it's happened to me.


Did they knock some sense into ya?:roll:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

coppermare said:


> Did they knock some sense into ya?:roll:


it wasn't like A random fist fight.back in miami in the late 70's and early 80's we had something like fight club.we fought at the beaches or under bridges on rickenbacker causeway,or at the street drags.it was onea them someone knows someone.sometimes we'd fight guys from o0ther dojo'a and studios.
what amazes me is they would try to lock us up.and now on TV. it's called MMA.
Gosh,I wish I was young now,I'd love to be able to just fight like that for A living.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

william williamson said:


> it wasn't like A random fist fight.back in miami in the late 70's and early 80's we had something like fight club.we fought at the beaches or under bridges on rickenbacker causeway,or at the street drags.it was onea them someone knows someone.sometimes we'd fight guys from o0ther dojo'a and studios.
> what amazes me is they would try to lock us up.and now on TV. it's called MMA.
> Gosh,I wish I was young now,I'd love to be able to just fight like that for A living.


There are some still around Florida.
Things are different nowadays though. "gangs"
My ex was a fighter (only club he was a member of though was the ******* one)....geesh it caused a lot of troubles and money.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great video, Sandra! Thanks!


----------

